# Can pax change their ratings on the fly?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I had it out with this d bag tonight that wanted to go to taco bell I told him I have a no drive thru policy at night. We got into Uber politics and how customers are paying heavily for a service that we depend on..

My car my rules.. He lost


As we approached the taco bell I decided to pull into the drive way and told them to get another Uber.

He obviously left me a 1 star after the ride.

I checked the 1 day on the web dashboard and sure enough a 3.0 for the day

I called him and his girlfriend answered the phone she told me she was sorry about his behaviour and he was rude, she said she understood why I had the no drive thru policy..

Anyway I get off the phone, smoke a cig and got out and walked around, came back to the car and refreshed the ratings page and the 1 day went from 3.0 to 5.0

Do they have the ability to correct a rating or what because I def saw the lower score earlier

PS I don't give a Donald duck about my rating as long as I continue to maintain over 4.6 (I'm a 4.84)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup

We can change a rating from a 1 to a 5 and a 5 to a 1.

I'm surprised you can call him after a ride, that long though...


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, a passenger can have the rating that they originally gave you changed, all they have to do is e-mail Uber support and let them know that they made an error in the rating they gave you and would like it changed.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup
> 
> We can change a rating from a 1 to a 5 and a 5 to a 1.
> 
> I'm surprised you can call him after a ride, that long though...


If you do not accept another ride request you can always contact the previous passenger.


----------

